# Is this a vizsla



## kahorn2 (Dec 24, 2012)

I got this dog as a rescue and everything small and black is "lab". has white on the chest, black spots on back of his tongue. sweetest dog in the world.. gets fixated on everything that he can try to catch.. Great hunter .. to the horror of my wife. catches lizards, squirrels, snakes. Will stand pointing in the road for 15-20 minutes.. 

Just found this site and hoping to get some information. Saw a vizsla today that looked a copy of mine in brown.. 

Thanks..


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Nope but many on here are not by detailed blood lines but he looks great and does great and has fun and you love this Great dog 

and if you ever need a pool boy that place looks great ;D

Rudy works cheap lol

Lizards snakes Perfect to me 8)

Who cares the title or labels feel the heart and love they create

Your Blessed

Thank you for taking him or her in


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

kahorn2 - your dog is beautiful, not a vizsla, but definitely has some hound in him


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Well first things first, thank you for rescuing such a beautiful dog! He looks great! Definitely not a full V but he may have had a V somewhere in his bloodline.


----------



## kahorn2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. Anyone who can tell me what else they think he is. I would appreciate it. Want another one. 
His name is thunderbolt- after the movie and named by my kids. Appropriate because he is fast as lightning. May have greyhound in him but he is only 60 lbs. Doubt lab because he doesn't like water and he won't fetch anything except things he catches and wants to show off.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

See if he points. Purchase some game birds, and find a big open space. If he/she showed any pointing instinct or stalking prey. I would think there is some hunting blood in him/her.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe has some black Doberman in him?


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks a bit v to me. 
Maybe an honorary vizsla? ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

kahorn2, Thunderbolt is a sleek and beautiful dog!! Thanks for saving him. He is just gorgeous! 

It is really hard to say what his genetic heritage might be. He does have the deep chest and tucked tummy like a Vizsla, but of course, his coloring is all different. Having rescued a few dogs myself, I can tell you that this is something you will never know! Just appreciate him for what he is. 

Did you know that the deep chest allows for greater lung capacity, and therefore increases stamina? He can run and run and run! Unfortunately, the deep-chested breeds are also more prone to bloat, a life-threatening condition.. so do be aware of that. Most of all, CONGRATULATIONS on your new family member!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

He could have some German Shorthair Pointer in him. I have a friend who has a rescued pointer, all black and given up by the breeder for not meeting standard. They fell in love and when another all black pointer showed up at the shelter they brought him home as well. I guess GSP people are as crazy as vizsla people.  Anyway, here's his (Moby the dog) facebook page. Have a look through the pics to compare to Thunderbolt. _https://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=hp#!/moby.byrd_


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I also think this is a Vizsla and German Shorthaired Pointer mixed in here. 

Look at the GSP breed standard: the silhouette or outline of the body shape, the prominence of chest, ribs extending well back, the tuck-up, the front and rear legs. To my eye, fits almost too perfectly. 

http://www.akc.org/breeds/german_shorthaired_pointer/index.cfm

The color and markings originate in the GSP too (except that the white is concentrated on the chest and not spread out in spots over the body). The weight seems from the GSP too. The intensity of pointing (when untrained) and the speed of running (also when untrained) seem to be inborn attributes of some field-bred GSP. 

My V breeder is a FT judge and she says some GSP bloodlines tend to mature faster and are "born broke to wing and shot", LOL. If you plan to hunt, you're likely to find him an excellent and highly useful companion. 

What's different from the GSP is the head and neck. Your dog's head looks very Vizsla-like to me - the almond eye shape, the eyebrows, the ear set, etc.

Good luck with your dog and thank you for rescuing him.


----------

